# Replacement wheel suggestions for 2014 c'dale synapse 105



## stealle

I've been riding a hybrid bike for years. I've increased my mileage this year. I'm looking to upgrade to a road bike this fall. I'm heavily leaning toward the 2014 c'dale synapse 105 in alloy. It's a total redesign from the 2013 model and comes with disk brakes. The disc brakes, while cool, give me pause. Seems unnecessary for my riding conditions. However, I like everything else about the bike except the wheels.

Do you need special wheels for disc brakes? I was considering the Mavic Ksyrium Elites, but I guess those won't work with disc brakes, right? The other Mavic offerings that specify disc brake compatibility are for mountain bikes. Any suggestions?


----------



## Srode

You need a wheel that has a hub you can attach a rotor to. Not all wheels will work, infact most won't but there are more and more available all the time.


----------



## pushstart

As Srode mentions, you need disc hubs. In addition to the mounting for the rotor, the hubs will be 135mm wide instead of 130mm (road standard). I for one am very happy that disc is becoming an option on road bikes, even if you aren't doing extreme riding the consistency and modulation of disc is a nice improvement over even alloy rim-brake surfaces. BUT, disc is very young on road bikes, so disc-brake wheels (esp prebuilt) for road application are sparse. Probably consider the Stans 340 disc wheelset. I think Volagi may also sell their wheels directly? If you are willing to have wheels built, there are many more options. The wheels need to be built up a bit more than non-disc wheels too, so where 20/24 might work for someone on rim-brake they may need a 24/28 with disc. And radial lacing is not an option.

So while I think disc offers great improvements in braking, regardless of how you ride, those advantages may not be worth the hassle/cost and weight penalties to everyone.


----------



## bikerjulio

Cannondale's site has not yet caught up apparently to this outbreak of disk brakes. SYNAPSE 5 105 - Synapse Alloy - Endurance Road - Road - Bikes - 2013

OP, if you like the Synapse so much, why not buy a 2013 one with rim brakes?

Odd question really. Although if you work for Cannondale - good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Local Hero

Alum Clincher 29er/Cross Disc Wheelset

Summit 29 XC


----------



## stealle

Thanks guys very much for the answers and suggestions to my question! Much appreciated!



bikerjulio said:


> Cannondale's site has not yet caught up apparently to this outbreak of disk brakes. SYNAPSE 5 105 - Synapse Alloy - Endurance Road - Road - Bikes - 2013


I don't think it is terribly uncommon for bike manufacturers to wait to update their websites until the next model is actually (or immanently) available in the local bike shops. If you are really interested here are a "first look" and "first ride" I found: 

Cannondale Synapse model year 2014 bikes – first look | Road Cycling UK

Peloton-First Ride:2014 Cannondale Synapse



bikerjulio said:


> OP, if you like the Synapse so much, why not buy a 2013 one with rim brakes?


because...



stealle said:


> I'm heavily leaning toward the 2014 c'dale synapse 105 in alloy. *It's a total redesign from the 2013 model* and comes with disk brakes.


 Also, I won't be able to afford it until this fall so might as well get the improved model.



bikerjulio said:


> Odd question really. Although if you work for Cannondale - good work :thumbsup:


Lol, if I work for Cannondale I should be fired. I know very little about the mechanics of bikes which is why I'm asking a question that is probably pretty basic to most of you. I have been reading various threads and it seems like most members of this forum agree that stock wheels are usually crap. So, I find your response odd when wheel upgrade questions are so common. I'm probably going to be working for Kinetic next because I'm considering one of their trainers and will probably ask a question about it. Guess you are suspicious since it's my first post. I looked for an "introduce yourself" thread as found in many other forums but didn't see one here. Anyway, thanks for the warm welcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## pushstart

Those linked wheelsets will work -- any 29er wheelset should work, but will also likely be heavier than you need. If you are looking for alloy wheels, I would recommend looking to have a Velocity A23 built (or find an already built wheelset). Those can be found with non-machined sidewalls, and they are wide rims which offers some tire profile/traction advantages. You could build inexpensive wheels with Novatec hubs (they have lightweight disc hubs in various drillings) or get fancier with DT Swiss etc. I have used BHS disc hubs, but they are only available in 28/32 drilling, so that may be overkill for a pure road bike.


----------



## stealle

Srode said:


> You need a wheel that has a hub you can attach a rotor to. Not all wheels will work, infact most won't but there are more and more available all the time.


Thanks for the simple straight answer!


----------



## stealle

Local Hero said:


> Alum Clincher 29er/Cross Disc Wheelset
> 
> Summit 29 XC





pushstart said:


> Those linked wheelsets will work -- any 29er wheelset should work, but will also likely be heavier than you need. If you are looking for alloy wheels, I would recommend looking to have a Velocity A23 built (or find an already built wheelset). Those can be found with non-machined sidewalls, and they are wide rims which offers some tire profile/traction advantages. You could build inexpensive wheels with Novatec hubs (they have lightweight disc hubs in various drillings) or get fancier with DT Swiss etc. I have used BHS disc hubs, but they are only available in 28/32 drilling, so that may be overkill for a pure road bike.


Thanks for the suggestions guys! I'll have a look at all of those. I am not opposed to having wheels built. The problem is, I am soooo novice that I don't know what to look/ask for. I've just read so many thread in the forums. People say all the time about various stock bikes. "Yeah, that bike has a great frame, and the components are pretty good, but those wheels are crap." I'm also hearing people say that if you are on a budget (say $2500) you'd be better off with a higher end alloy frame with a good wheel upgrade than a lower end carbon frame with crap stock wheels. So that's where I am. With my limited knowledge about wheels, it just seems easier to ask this community. I'm willing to spend $500-$1000 (or even a little more if I'm convinced it's worth it) for a new set of wheels for my road bike. I'd like them to be less than 1600gm and built for ~25-50 mile rides. Hoping for some combination of speed and comfort. I'd probably like to go with 25c tires. I ride on a combination of paved roads to chipped rock and seal roads. I'm never off road (dirt, grass, large rock, or cobblestone). I also wouldn't ride in the rain unless it was an event. I suppose I could just ask the custom wheel builders. It's nice to hear from real cyclists tho.


----------



## stealle

A couple things I should add... I'll probably buy my new road bike this fall/winter. Since I'll be using it mostly on a trainer this winter, the new wheels won't be needed until next spring. pushstart mentions that disc brakes on road bikes is "very young" so perhaps there will be more available next spring? Are we looking at months or years to see more disc brake compatible wheel offerings for road bikes?

Also, I'm willing to learn. I'd take any article, book, video, and/or thread suggestions that can give me the 411 on this topic. Thanks!


----------



## pushstart

stealle said:


> A couple things I should add... I'll probably buy my new road bike this fall/winter. Since I'll be using it mostly on a trainer this winter, the new wheels won't be needed until next spring. pushstart mentions that disc brakes on road bikes is "very young" so perhaps there will be more available next spring? Are we looking at months or years to see more disc brake compatible wheel offerings for road bikes?
> 
> Also, I'm willing to learn. I'd take any article, book, video, and/or thread suggestions that can give me the 411 on this topic. Thanks!


I don't expect a lot to change by then, but there are slowly new options. I don't expect the scene to explode until disc is UCI-legal. Until then it's going to be fringe and/or focus more on enduro/touring/comfort road-bike market. Foundry is making a race road bike with disc but until you can actually race it, it's not an obvious choice.

Anyway, if you are willing to have wheels built, there is no problem getting a great disc-brake wheelset for your road bike. And you can buy a Stans wheelset within your price range, which seems like a good option depending on your weight.


----------



## headloss

pushstart said:


> As Srode mentions, you need disc hubs. In addition to the mounting for the rotor, the hubs will be 135mm wide instead of 130mm (road standard).


Do you know for certain that the Synapse uses 135mm O.L.D. hubs? There are 130mm disc-hubs out there. @OP, make sure you confirm spacing before investing any money.


----------



## pushstart

headloss said:


> Do you know for certain that the Synapse uses 135mm O.L.D. hubs? There are 130mm disc-hubs out there. @OP, make sure you confirm spacing before investing any money.


No, I don't know for certain but 135 is by far the most prevalent. I would suggest it is the standard. It is definitely worth confirming, though. I would definitely *not* recommend buying a frame with disc and 130mm rear spacing.


----------

